# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  مقالات هوش مصنوعی ارائه شده در کنفرانسهای دانشجویی کامپیوتر

## BOB

سلام

به درخواست یکی از دوستان، تعدادی از مقالات مرتبط با هوش مصنوعی که در کنفرانسهای دانشجویی ارائه شده‌اند را در اینجا قرار دادم.
البته تعداد مقالات مرتبط بسیار زیاد است، که اگر فرصتی باقی بود برخی از آنها را گلچین کرده و در اینجا قرار میدهم.

لازم به ذکر است مطالعه اینگونه مقالات برای عموم آزاد بوده ولی در استفاده از آنها میبایست به حق مالکیت معنوی آثار پایبند بود.

عناوین:
1- مقایسه عملکرد دو روش هوشمند الگوریتم ژنتیکی و الگوریتم پرندگان در حل مسئله‌ی برنامه‌ریزی
2- بررسی ساختارهای متداول الگوریتم ژنتیک

----------


## BOB

سلام
عناوین سری دوم:

1-ارائه روشی جدید در بهینه سازی سیستم های پردازش گفتار با استفاده از الگوریتم ژنتیک 
2-آشکار سازی چهره با شبکه های عصبی در تصاویر رنگی 

موفق باشید

----------


## BOB

سلام
عناوین سری سوم:

1-آشکارسازی چهره با شبکه‌های عصبی در تصاویر رنگی
2-آشکارسازی چشمها و دهان در تصویرهای دیجیتالی

موفق باشید

----------


## BOB

سلام
به دلیل تذکر یکی از دوستان عزیز، لازم دیدم که این مسئله را دوباره گوشزد نمایم:
*"مطالعه اینگونه مقالات برای عموم آزاد بوده ولی در استفاده از آنها میبایست به حق مالکیت معنوی آثار پایبند بود"*

عناوین:
1-استفاده از الگوریتم ژنتیک در حل مساله تطبیق غیردقیق زیرگراف به منظور استفاده در تشخیص شئ
2-استفاده از پارامترهای فازی به منظور شناسایی کاراکترهای دستنویس به کمک شبکه‌های عصبی

از دیگر دوستان و اساتید عزیز هم درخواست میکنم، در صورتی که به مقالاتی معتبر در زمینه هوش‌مصنوعی و خصوصاً جزئیات و پارامترهای مربوط به نحوه پیاده‌سازی مسائل و الگوریتمهای هوشمند دسترسی دارند، دریغ ننموده و جهت استفاده سایرین، در اینجا قرار دهند.
یکی از مسائل بسیار مهم در زمینه هوش‌مصنوعی، نحوه پیاده‌سازی الگوریتم ارائه شده در محیط نهایی (محیط توسعه نرم‌افزار یا همان زبان برنامه‌نویسی) است. چه بسا روشهایی برای حل مسائل مطرح در این زمینه ارائه شده که بسیاری از آنها قابلیت پیاده‌سازی و استفاده در محیط واقعی را نداشته و فقط در حد یک ایده باقی می‌مانند.

به عنوان مثال استفاده از الگوریتم ژنتیک با توجه به هزینه (فضایی/زمانی) زیادی که در زبانهای برنامه‌نویسی طلب می‌کند، در حل بسیاری از مسائل ناکارآمد بوده و در آن زمینه صرفا جنبه تحقیقاتی و آزمایشگاهی دارد.
فلذا از دوستان و اساتیدی که تجربیاتی در زمینه "کاربردهای هوش‌مصنوعی در عمل" دارند درخواست می‌کنم تحقیقات، مقالات یا پروژه‌های خود را (حتی به صورت محدود و جزئی) در اختیار دیگر دوستان قرار دهند.
موفق باشید
_______________________________________
ذکات علم نشر آن است.

----------


## BOB

سلام

عناوین سری پنجم:

1-کنترل سیگنال ترافیک بر اساس تکنیکهای محاسبات نرم (فازی،عصبی/FNN)
2-یک طبقه‌بندی کننده فازی مبتنی بر اتوماتاهای یادگیر

موفق باشید


__________________
بازم تو داروگر!! :)

----------


## aramis_paeez

سلام
ببخشید مقاله ای هم در مورد جستجوی آگاهانه هم بزارید

----------


## mehdad.koulab

واقعا دستت درد نکنه BOB خیلی مفید بود مقاله ای درباره پردازش تصاویر نداری اگه داری بذار تا استفاده کنیم. با تشکر

----------


## en-babak

مقاله های توپی بود مخصوصاً مقاله آشکار سازی چهره با شبکه های عصبی در تصاویر رنگی که بدردم خورد

----------


## BOB

سلام

عناوین سری ششم:

1-تأييد هويت افراد با استفاده از خطوط موجود در يک ناحيه دايره‌اي کف دست
2-رهگيری اهداف متحرک در تصاوير ويدئويي بر مبنای منطق فازی

موفق باشید

----------


## BOB

سلام

كليه مقالات سيزدهمين کنفرانس ملي انجمن کامپيوتر ايران (CSICC 2008) در اين آدرس موجود و با فرمت pdf قابل دريافتند. (بروي عكس كليك كنيد)


لينك


موفق باشيد

----------


## BOB

سلام

اين سه مقاله را از CSICC2008 انتخاب كردم.
عناوين سري هفتم:

1-پيش پردازشي جديد جهت بهبود کارايي استراتژي هاي تکاملي در توابع شايستگي داراي اکسترمم هاي زياد
2-طراحی يک زمانبند برای گريد محاسباتي با استفاده از الگوريتم ژنتيک
3-روشي نوين جهت تقطيع بازيکنان، توپ و خطوط در تصاوير ويديوئي تلويزيوني فوتبالي


موفق باشيد

----------


## BOB

سلام

مقالات كنفرانسهاي:

سومین کنفرانس فناوری اطلاعات و دانش [1386]
اولین کنگره مشترک سیستمهای فازی و سیستمهای هوشمند [1386]
چهارمین کنفرانس ماشین بینایی و پردازش تصویر ایران [1385]
هشتمین کنفرانس انجمن کامپیوتر ایران [1381]

كه در دانشگاه فردوسي مشهد برگزار شده‌اند، در آدرسهاي مذكور موجود و قابل دريافتند. همچنين قابليت جستجوي پيشرفته در بين مقالات نيز اضافه شده است.

موفق باشيد

----------


## bahar elahian

سلام لطفا اگه راجع به حيات مصنوعي هم مقاله داريد دريغ نفرماييد متشكرم

----------


## Reyhane7

> سلام لطفا اگه راجع به حيات مصنوعي هم مقاله داريد دريغ نفرماييد متشكرم



 :قلب:  *مقالات و اسلايدهايي درباره حيات مصنوعي:*


Artificial Life

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

سلام در مورد الگوریتم زنبور عسل چیزی ندارید خیلی کمه تو نت

----------


## Reyhane7

> سلام در مورد الگوریتم زنبور عسل چیزی ندارید خیلی کمه تو نت


مقالات فارسی و انگلیسی زیادی در لینک زیر قرار داره:  :چشمک: 

*الگوريتم زنبور عسل (Bee Algorithm) * 

* اسلایدهای آموزشی در مورد Bees Algorithm*

*کلونی زنبورهاي مصنوعی سلولی *

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دستت درد نکنه دوست عزیز
استاد گفته در مورد موازی سازی اگه مطبل داشته باشین 20 میگیری آخه هنوز روش کارنشده ظاهرا
میشه کسی راهنمایی کنه یا رفرنس بده ؟

----------


## saeed.gh31

از مقالات خوبی که گذاشتید ممنون در مورد پیاده سازی شبکه عصبی دز متلب مقاله ای هست؟؟؟

----------


## mahdis_600

اگه ميتونيد يه مقاله هوش مصنوعي راجع به كاربرد هوش مصنوعي در صنعت و كارخانجات هم بذارين توسايت

----------


## mahdis_600

كمك ميخوام وقت زيادي ندارم :ناراحت:

----------


## 88181131

سلام 
لطفا در زمینه "پیش بینی ساخار پروتین با استفاده از الگوریتم زنبور عسل " کمکم کنید
اگه مقاله یا کنفرانسی هست برام بفرستید 

من مقالات زیادی خوندم ولی هنوزم به جوابهایی که میخوام نرسیدم مثلا:
چه جوری از روی زاویه پیچش پروتین به پیشبینی ساختار پروتین برسیممدل آب دوستی و آب گریزیلطفا عجله کنید مهلت تحویل پروژه ام سر رسیده ممنون

----------


## clubbazi.com

kheyli manoon. maghalehaye mofidi hastan. khaste nabashid

----------


## alimahboobi

واقعا دستت درد نکنه مقاله های فوق العاده ای رو گذاشتین خیلی لذت بردم

----------


## epan1990

سلام
ممنون مقاله هاتون عالی بود 
در مورد پیاده سازی شبکه عصبی در متلب مقاله ای هست؟
وقت زیادی ندارم 
کمکم کنید :ناراحت:

----------


## asadi.hasan

کتاب آقای مصطفی کیا با عنوان "شبکه های عصبی در متلب" بسیار کتاب مفیدی میتونه باشه.

----------


## aash5835

مرسی دارید

----------


## behnamghaderi

سلام . دراین باره " برسی بازی  Connect-Four  در هوش مصنوعی با الگوریتم Min & Max" چیزی دارید؟؟؟
خیلی برام مهمه لطفا کمک کنید.

----------


## barantond

سلام توروخدا کمکم کنید.مقاله فارسی در مورد زندگی مصنوعی میخام.وقت زیادی ندارم کمکم کنید :گریه:

----------

